# Blauparts Audi A6 S6 Oil & Oil Change Kits - 3 Days FREE SHIPPING



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*3 DAYS FREE SHIPPING *
On All In Stock RAVENOL Oils and Oil Change Kits*
*Offer Ends Wednesday 9/19/12*


Since 1946 Ravenol of Germany has been at the forefront of innovation, creating the highest quality oils and lubricants specific to advanced engine and transmission designs. Ravenol is recognized throughout Europe as a leader in fluid technology, along with keeping pace with ever changing fluid specifications. They've succeeded in meeting and often exceeding the performance requirements set by leading European automobile manufacturers. Ravenol's innovative and technologically advanced lubricant product line has out performed many of the leading motor oil companies. *They have been awarded formal approvals from leading vehicle manufacturers such as Mercedes Benz, Volkswagen, Audi, BMW, Porsche, Volvo, ZF, and many more.* Ravenol motor oils reduce friction, resulting in optimal fuel economy and low emissions, providing superior lubricant protection under all driving conditions. Ravenol lubricants are a great choice for the discriminating Audi owner. More Info...

*Blauparts Audi Parts Department
Ravenol Audi Oil Change Kits
Ravenol Audi Oils*



* Free shipping offer valid for FedEx Ground shipping to 48 US contiguous states only. Offer applies to select IN STOCK Ravenol oils and Ravenol oil change kits. Subject to change without notice. Previous purchases are exempt. Offer ends 9/19/2012.


----------

